
From blogging to monetized on YouTube – my experience - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/transition-blogging-youtube-my-experience
======
iworkfromhome
Great shared. Thanks pal.

------
geerlingguy
tl;dr - I've made a shift in my technical content from writing blog posts to
producing YouTube videos, and there are some implications to doing so.

Writing for a blog and producing a video are very different things, and so
aspects of my work suffer for it, but the tangible reward and audience can be
(but often is not) better with a platform like YouTube or Medium.

The post explores some more of my thoughts on the transition and was inspired
by a comment from a few days ago on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23860041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23860041)

